# anyone used a mirrir ball motor?



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a mirror ball motor, and am tossing ideas around in my head what to use it for. Has any one ever used one? Or have any ideas what I could use it for? Thank you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Stirring a cauldron possibly.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

We've used one for powering a demented mobile of a crib in a nursery scene at our haunt. Beheaded Barbies and other bloody Barbie bits. 

But probably the best usage was back when we did our home haunt. We set up a small room that folks entered with it dimly lit. When they were inside for a minute or less and had time to look around at what was in there, we shut the lights off. We had an LED flashlight that had a tissue tube taped to it in the front to make sort of a spot light out of it, hanging from the motor and pointed toward the center of the walls. When it rotated around the room it revealed a secret message written in invisible UV paint that didn't show up when the normal room lights were on. The message was written on all four walls at the same elevation so that when the light came around it was as if some spirit hand was writing it. As soon as it made it's way around the room we turned on the lights and the message was gone. It worked pretty well for us, but we have high ceilings and very few people caught on.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I used a mirror ball motor for a Spinning Spider Web Victim.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I have used one for a variety of things, but find the best use to be actually spinning a lightweight prop. They aren't very torquey, and reverse when their load capacity is hit. For any serious load, try something else, but they are great for spinning a prop vertically.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Second what Liam said, I tried one for a witch stirring prop and it just quit after 30 minutes or so. A prop weighing a couple of pounds hung below the motor that slowly turns would be best.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for the input, I have a spider victim I used last year, he just didn't spin. I think he ought to this year! Thank you again!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I attached the motor to a static figures down turned hand and hung a rubber head from it. Having the hanging head slowly rotate looked pretty good.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

The other downside to these motors is that they don't always start spinning the same direction when you first put power to them. They can be used for some pretty fun stuff though. My favorite is turning them on their side and having something rotating on a spit over a fire (someone's head, lawn flamingo, etc).


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey we used one at our Howl-O-ween bash this year. I have an extending pole display I got from a store closing at the mall, (that reaches up to 15 feet high and with a PVC "T" and a counter balance. We took one of the wire framed spider webs from Wal-mart and a few dowel rod paint black to extend the diameter, the hung bats paper or small rubber ones at different levels, so it looked like a group of bats circuiting over out buffet tables.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone, great ideas,Now I have to play with it, and figure out what to do with it.TNBrad, bet that looked great over the table. HMMM, I actually have a large web from Kmart, may have to experiment with that!


----------

